# IHR Registry



## KamoLover (Mar 17, 2011)

So I want to register Kamo. I went to the IHR websire and filled out the Individual without lineage form. When I click agree, it comes up as a printable page. Doez this mean it is submitted or do I have to mail it in or something? 

Thanks!


----------



## HappyHedgies (Feb 17, 2011)

I myself am waiting for registry to go through too. That page is just letting u know what you have submitted. I think we are supposed to receive an email confirmation with the register number your hedgehog has been given. They get backed up at IHR so it may take awhile. Some people get theirs registered so fast it seems.


----------



## KamoLover (Mar 17, 2011)

How long is awhile? haha. I had submitted a couple weeks ago and just did again tonight because I thought I had to mail it in!


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

There are people that have been waiting more than 5 months.


----------



## KamoLover (Mar 17, 2011)

wow! ok well it's not a huge deal as long as i know my info was submitted! Thanks!!


----------



## HappyHedgies (Feb 17, 2011)

Nancy said:


> There are people that have been waiting more than 5 months.


If people are members do they get first priority? The ones that pay the membership fees


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

No, it seems to be hit and miss who is lucky enough to get it quick.


----------



## Hedgehog Grove (Jul 21, 2010)

I know breeders who have been waiting a year now and they have given up and are no long registering since they can't get numbers.

Myself I have been waiting since December.


----------



## HappyHedgies (Feb 17, 2011)

Aww thats upsetting


----------



## habs_chick (Jan 23, 2011)

I wonder why it takes so long...Seems pretty unorganized to me. Hmm


----------



## DasIgelPoggie (Oct 21, 2010)

I was wondering if I was the only person who was having problems with that!! I tried to register Igel and Pindsvin months and months ago and am still waiting on it. Someday... sigh... I wonder if you can volunteer to help process the info? It seems like they should have a processing system set up... I know a few programmers that could help them out. I wonder who I would contact?


----------



## CritterHeaven (Feb 21, 2011)

You would certainly think it could be at least mostly automated. I can see if they have to try to match up the breeder's name etc to get the lineage. Do they even do that?

If it is just a matter of assigning a number it should be completely automated. Maybe "they" would take some help.


----------



## KamoLover (Mar 17, 2011)

I got Kamo's registration back today! But I am a bit confused. I didn't put anything for the breeder because I got her from a pet store. Is PST code for pet store? her Registered name is
PST Kamo Baby SAH. Thanks!


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

Yes, PST stands for Pet Store


----------



## CritterHeaven (Feb 21, 2011)

They must have had a busy weekend. I got Truffle's as well.


----------



## Kourt101606 (Apr 6, 2011)

What if you don't know the breeder or anything? Lila came to me with nothing, and I am her fourth home.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

I got Cholla & Zoey's this weekend as well!


----------



## KamoLover (Mar 17, 2011)

Kourt101606 said:


> What if you don't know the breeder or anything? Lila came to me with nothing, and I am her fourth home.


I knew nothing about Kamo either. She came from a pet store. You just fill in what you know! It's all pretty basic...color, gender, markings, etc. Good luck!


----------



## Kourt101606 (Apr 6, 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## KamoLover (Mar 17, 2011)

np =]


----------

